# Karriere-Planer in WAR-Datenbank



## ◄Alastar► (14. Dezember 2009)

Tag zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gerade den Buffed Karriere-Planer benutzt und musste, nachdem ich versucht habe die getesteten Kombinationen umzusetzen, feststellen, dass der Planer nicht auf dem neuesten Stand / fehlerhaft ist.

Zunächst einmal blockt euer "Music-Load" Werbebanner in Firefox 3 die "hover-over-tooltip" Funktion des Karrierenplaners. Es kann natürlich auch sein, das es an mir liegt.

Folgendes habe ich noch gefunden:

1. Magus: Im Meisterschaftspfad "Pfad des Wandels" ist als erste, Rang 3 Taktik, "Infernaler Schmerz" angegeben. Dies ist unkorrekt. Sie wird mit Rang 33 ohne Verwendung eines Meisterschaftspunkt vom Karrierenausbilder erlernt. Richtiger weise müsste hier die im Planer unter Rang 7 angegebene Taktik "Endloser Tumult" stehen.
2. Chaosbarbar: Im Meisterschaftspfad "Pfad der Monströsität" steht als Rang 5 Fertigkeit "Erschütternder Stoß", richtigerweise müsste hier "Welle der Verstümmelung", welche bein euch im Wildheitspfad zu finden ist,  stehen.

Dies sind die Fehler, über welche ich zufällig gestoplert bin. Sicherlich gibt es noch einige weitere Unstimmigkeiten. Vielleicht werdet ihr ja im Zuge der Korrekturen noch einmal gänzlich darüberschauen und evtl. weitere Mängel beheben.


Ich hoffe konnte dem Buffed-Team helfen auch weiterhin die Nr. 1 der deutschen MMORPG - Seiten zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


Alastar

PS: Das mit dem Banner ist echt nervig und unnötig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer sieht schon gern das ein Werbebanner die bestimungsgemäße Nutzung einer Seite unmöglich macht ! Es wäre super wenn ihr das schnell hinbekommen könntet. Wie es aussieht überlagert das Banner einfach den Tooltip ( bin kein Webdesigner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

Das hast du gut bemerkt, nur sei dir gesagt, das alles, was mit WAR zu tun hat, hier auf Buffed, veraltet ist.
Deinen Appell haben vom Inhalt her schon viele vor dir geäußert.

Wenn du aktuelle Items, Skills usw. einsehen möchtest, dann kannst du dies hier: wardb.com
Tools->Career Builder->(deine Klasse)

Einziger Nachteil für manche, es ist auf englisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ◄Alastar► (14. Dezember 2009)

Ah, 
dann tut mir die Kritik natürlich Leid.

Zu deinem Verweis auf WARdb.com: Ich gestehe ich war dort zu erst, habe festgestellt das es dort AUCH nicht stimmt und bin dann mit dem gedanken " bei Buffed.de wirds schon richtig sein" zu euch gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn ihr WAR Inhalte nichtmehr updatet, kann ich das ja auch nicht von euch verlangen.

lg

Alastar


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

&#9668;Alastar&#9658; schrieb:


> Ah,
> dann tut mir die Kritik natürlich Leid.
> 
> Zu deinem Verweis auf WARdb.com: Ich gestehe ich war dort zu erst, habe festgestellt das es dort AUCH nicht stimmt und bin dann mit dem gedanken " bei Buffed.de wirds schon richtig sein" zu euch gegangen
> ...



Das war jetzt kein offizielles Statement von mir, aber als User erscheint es einem zuweilen so.
Nun gut, alle Talentplaner habe ich nicht durchgeschaut, aber zumindest beim Erzi und nur das war mir persönlich wichtig, stimmt es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

naja, offiziell is Buffed ja nun auch, ich zitiere:"World of Warcraft, Aion, Runes of Magic -- News, Guides, Tipps" etc pp - Seite, aber ich glaube auch, dass kaum ein WAR Spieler noch den buffedclient laufen lässt.


----------



## Teal (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab den BLASC-Client immer noch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja... bei mir gibt es aktuell auch Probleme mit der Datenbank. Das wird aber gerade schon geprüft. 
Schiebe den Thread aber mal ins andere Forum, damit er da hin kommt, wo die betreffenden Leute es auch mitbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------



## ◄Alastar► (16. Dezember 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich hab den BLASC-Client immer noch an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke fürs verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusste selbst nicht so recht wohin mit meinem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alastar


----------

